# [SOLVED] Layman/svn giving me troubles...

## Rukie

SOLUTION:

A proxy, transparent or not, will cause svn to fail. The first solution (with svn) is to use an https port. The second, turn off the proxy. I dunno how to make  layman use https.

:SOLUTION

I'm trying to install enlightenment 17 since it looks so durned cool... but... having trouble with layman.

I eventually downloaded allthe files using wget, but it doesn't do whatever layman does... (I don't know how layman handles files...) and even with those files, it didn't all work right  when I went to emerge it  :Wink:  )

but anyways

here's the commands I issued and the responses..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rukie@gentootop ~ $ sudo layman -S
> 
> rukie@gentootop ~ $ sudo layman -f
> ...

 

any ideas? thanks

----------

## mkyral

Hi,

I have the same issue. Thanks for your tip about https.

I've checked the layman documentation and it is possible to overlay the list   :Very Happy: 

Edit the /etc/layman/layman.cfg and add file:///usr/portage/local/layman/my-list.xml to overlays:

```

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# URLs of the remote lists of overlays (one per line) or

# local overlay definitions

#

#overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

#            http://dev.gentoo.org/~wrobel/layman/global-overlays.xml

#            http://mydomain.org/my-layman-list.xml

#            file:///usr/portage/local/layman/my-list.xml

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

            file:///usr/portage/local/layman/my-list.xml

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Proxy support

#

#proxy  : http://[user:pass@]www.my-proxy.org:3128

```

You can set proxy there, if it is needed.

Then create the file /usr/portage/local/layman/my-list.xml

```

<?xml version="1.0" ?>

<layman>

 <overlays>

  <overlay

      type = "svn"

      src  = "https://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/mozilla"

      contact = "mozilla@gentoo.org"

      status = "official"

      name = "mozilla">

    <link>

      http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/mozilla

    </link>

    <description>

        New mozilla development that is not yet in tree

    </description>

  </overlay>

  <overlay

     type = "svn"

     name = "sunrise"

     contact = "jokey@gentoo.org"

     status  = "official"

     src  = "https://overlays.gentoo.org/svn/proj/sunrise/reviewed/">

    <link>

      http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise

    </link>

    <description>

      Ebuilds for bugs assigned to maintainer-wanted

    </description>

  </overlay>

 </overlays>

</layman>

```

Just copy a relevant part from the main list (http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt) and change src to https.

Now it should works:

```

[13:07:45 root@nbmkyral marian]# layman -L |grep sunrise

* haskell                   [Darcs     ] (source: http://www.haskell.org/~ge...)

* sunrise                   [Subversion] (source: https://overlays.gentoo.or...)

```

----------

## ghrueff

This is an old post but it helped me.  I had two more steps to get this working.

My computers were put behind a proxy after I already had the enlightenment overlay.  I made the changes below but was still sending http instead of https requests.

I found that I had to edit /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment/.svn/entries.  This file contained two lines that specified http, which I changed to https.

subversion needs to be explicitly informed about the proxy.  Edit the file /root/.subversion/servers to contain correct proxy information.  This file has excellent comments and instructions.

If you are using cron to do the layman sync, the .subversion directory that needs to be edited may not be in /root/ directory.

Sincerely,

ghrueff

----------

